# Topics > Robotics > Industrial robots >  Industrial robots, Universal Robots A/S, Odense, Denmark

## Airicist

Manufacturer - Universal Robots A/S

----------


## Airicist

Mobile robot colleagues increase productivity & safety at Scott Fetzer Electrical Group

Published on Nov 5, 2015




> A mobile fleet of Universal Robots will now receive daily work orders to solve ever-changing tasks with high mix - low volume electronics manufacturer Scott Fetzer Electrical Group (SFEG) in Tennessee. The collaborative robots have optimized production by 20 percent, taking over monotonous and potentially hazardous tasks from employees now reallocated to more rewarding jobs.

----------


## Airicist

Universal Robots - Collaborative robots are within your reach

Published on Dec 11, 2015




> At Universal Robots we’re dedicated to bringing safe, flexible and easy to use collaborative robots to businesses of every size, all over the world. Collaborative robots are within your reach

----------


## Airicist

Universal Robots polishes Paradigm to 50% production increase

Published on Jan 11, 2016




> Paradigm Electronics is a Canadian manufacturer of high performance loud speakers and subwoofers. In trying to meet demand on labor-intensive products, Paradigm has now implemented Universal Robots in polishing applications, resulting in significantly increased production throughput eliminating bottle necks while improving the work environment.

----------


## Airicist

Universal Robots' Five Unique Selling Points

Published on Jan 21, 2016




> Users from many different industries explain how the UR robots' five unique selling points benefit their production. Watch what Fast Setup, Easy Programming, Collaborative & Safe, Flexible Deployment and Fastest Payback Period look like in real life.

----------


## Airicist

Universal Robots ensure faster blood sample results

Published on Jan 25, 2016




> The number of blood samples arriving for analysis was increasing by 20% - yet the lab at Copenhagen University Hospital in Gentofte needed to maintain their response rate of delivering 90% of all results within the hour. The solution were two UR5 robots, - find out how the cobots now handle the samples, ensuring that no patients need to wait for vital results.

----------


## Airicist

Collaborative robots with Universal Robots

Published on Feb 16, 2016




> Universal Robots produce a robotic arm which is characterized by being extremely flexible and easy to use in the day-to-day production. 
> 
> It differs from anything else in the market in the sense that it is lightweight, very easy to re-program for any non-robot expert and can be easily moved around in the production facilities. 
> 
> This enables the possibilities for small and medium sized companies to implement robots into the production, even though they do not posses the robot expertise inside the company. They can do everything themselves. And at low costs.
> 
> For more information: scottautomation.com/products/universal-robots-australia

----------


## Airicist

Universal Robots has reinvented industrial robotics

Published on Feb 16, 2016




> Universal Robots has reinvented industrial robotics with lightweight, flexible robot arms. Tasks previously thought impossible to automate due to cost and complexity, are now achievable with the user-friendly robots. The Danish-designed robot arms work separately or as dual arms demonstrated here with the UR5. In more than 45 countries, from the small machine shop to the large auto assembly line, Universal Robots optimize production, relieve employees from strenuous or monotonous tasks, and ensure quality control.

----------


## Airicist

Collaborative robots are within your reach - Automate almost anything

Published on Feb 16, 2016




> The founder of Universal Robots, Esben Ostergaard demonstrates the lightweight collaborative and flexible Robot UR5 which lets you automate repetitive and dangerous tasks with payloads of up to 5 kg. UR5 is a Low-weight collaborative robot that can be used for tasks such as: picking, placing and testing, machine tending and many other tasks. With a working radius of up to 850mm, the UR5 collaborative robot puts everything within reach, freeing up your employees’ time to add value to other stages of the production.

----------


## Airicist

Universal Robots deliver collaborative robots to Prysm industries

Published on Feb 29, 2016




> For family-run businesses like Australia’s Prysm Industries, providing a high quality product while also keeping costs down can be a challenge. 
> With many of the items produced at Prysm headed for some of Australia’s largest retailers, consistency and accuracy are paramount. In response to this challenge, the company deployed a collaborative robot from universal robots – a UR5 low cost industrial robotic arms - to perform 
> labelling tasks for the company’s houseware production line. Since installing the collaborative UR5 robot in 2014, the company has seen increases in productivity, employee satisfaction, product quality and cost savings.

----------


## Airicist

Universal Robots Quadruples Injection Molding Production

Published on Mar 3, 2016




> Dynamic Group, a Minnesota based contract manufacturer, had difficulty staffing their injection molding production and wanted to make better use of existing labor force. Three collaborative robot arms from Universal Robots have now taken over machine tending and kitting tasks resulting in improved product consistency and a 400% increase in production capacity for those applications.

----------


## Airicist

Universal robots help automate the Aerospace industry at Whippany Actuation systems

Published on Mar 21, 2016




> Whippany Actuations Systems makes electro-mechanical actuation systems for the aerospace and defense industries. The company needed to increase production quickly, preferred to manufacture in-house, and looked for an alternative solution to sinking a large expenditure into a new CNC machine.

----------


## Airicist

Vision guided Universal Robots deliver fast return on investment

Published on Apr 7, 2016




> 34 days. That's all it took for Task Force Tips in Indiana to have their new UR robots pay themselves back. Watch how two UR5 robots working in tandem use vision guidance to pick blanks off a conveyor for CNC milling. The application requires no scripting and was created by a journeyman machinist.

----------


## Airicist

Atria packages food with user-friendly robots

Published on Apr 11, 2016




> Each day, shrimps, olives, artichoke hearts, sun-dried tomatoes, garlic and other specialties are marked with labels, packed and palletized at Atria Scandinavia. This process has now been optimized with collaborative robot arms enabling each production line to prepare on average 228 items per hour for delivery. The payback period on the robots is just one year.

----------


## Airicist

Collaborative robots at Nortura - Universal Robots

Published on May 2, 2016




> Norwegian meat producer Nortura needed to optimize palletizing, but with limited floor space and a tight budget. A UR10 robot with a ceiling-mounted vision system provided a cost-effective and high-performance palletizing system in one-fifth of the space typically required. If no pallet is present, the floor space is available for other processes.

----------


## Airicist

Universal Robots - easy automation with collaborative robots

Published on Aug 2, 2016




> Automate virtually anything with a collaborative robot arm from Universal Robots. From gluing and mounting to pick and place, and packaging, a robotic arm can streamline and optimise processes across your production operation.

----------


## Airicist

First collaborative robots in India - Bajaj Auto

Published on Aug 18, 2016




> As the first Indian company to implement the use of collaborative robots in automotive assembly lines in 2010, Bajaj Auto Ltd. today has more than 100 cobots driving its position as the world’s 3rd largest motorcycle manufacturer

----------


## Airicist

Collaborative robots at Nissan Motor Company

Published on Jan 23, 2017




> Nissan Motor Yokohama Plant introduced two “UR10” industrial robots (Cobots) produced by Universal Robot Co., Ltd. into its assembly processes, with an aim to ease human resources. One of the robots is deployed to assist with loosening bolts on cam brackets of an engine, and another is being used to help with the installation of an engine intake manifold. Especially for the latter process, people work collaboratively with the Cobots. As a result, working hours were reduced and standardized, and the overrun of takt time was eliminated.

----------

